# The "I LOVE LillyBBBW" Appreciation Thread



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 29, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I think you are awesome. 

You've been a great friend and absolutely amazing to me since meeting you last year at HB Memorial Day bash, and have continued to support me in my artistic endeavors.

You are so beautiful. (Who else could rock those boots the way you do? No one!!)

You are a great person to share a room with. You are so warm and caring. A true Goddess.

You rock the mic like no ones business.

and your presence on the boards is like: A warm blanket of love.


That's it. :bow:


----------



## butch (May 29, 2007)

LillyBBBW is amazing, Miss J, I agree. Although our meeting was brief, it was memorable, and hopefully I'll get another chance to hear her sing.

Here here for LillyBBBW!


----------



## Risible (May 29, 2007)

I know Lilly only from the boards here.

She is awesome here- I can only imagine she is bigger, better and more beautiful in person.


----------



## elle camino (May 29, 2007)

she's on my personal short list of people who, as far as i've seen, have never made an unintelligent/non-thoughtprovoking/unhilarious post. 
plus she's hot so there's that. 
three cheers.


----------



## HugKiss (May 29, 2007)

Ms. J you said it best.. Lilly *IS * "A warm blanket of love."

Kind, caring and so amazingly gifted.

I LOVE LILLY, TOO!

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 29, 2007)

Lilly is soooo freaking gifted in a multitude of ways, most notabley vocally. OMG...vocally. So vocally gifted.

And spiritually.

And at *rocking* a Chinese dress to the point where she walks into a room all activity/speech just STOPS and when chatter resumes it's all like "Lilly...that dress...holy f**king shit that dress is amazing on you and must be worn in public and seen by as many people as possible NOW."

And if I didn't mention it, vocally.


----------



## MissToodles (May 29, 2007)

She's such a warm, gracious person. The world would be a better place if more people had Lilly's demeanor.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 29, 2007)

I have to add my admiration of Lilly as well..... she has been so very sweet and kind to me since I joined Dims.... I can only imagine that sweetness and kindness is amplified a 1000 times over, in person. :bow: 

Hugs Lilly... :wubu: 

Vi


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 29, 2007)

This post totally made me go AWWWWWWW out loud. People don't express appreciation of their friends much...so it is great you are doing it.

I agree, Lilly kicks ass!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> she's on my personal short list of people who, as far as i've seen, have never made an unintelligent/non-thoughtprovoking/unhilarious post.
> plus she's hot so there's that.
> three cheers.



What she said.

Insofar as a male honky can be like Lilly, I would like to be.


----------



## imfree (May 29, 2007)

Lilly, you are intelligent, witty, funny, passionate, and compassionate!
You have a mighty presence in my heart. Your heart and soul are......
LARGER THAN LIFE!!! Lot'sa HUGGZZ, Edgar


----------



## mango (May 29, 2007)

*Ms.J - great idea for an "I Love Lilly" thread.


Loved meeting Lilly in Vegas.

It was a pleasure getting to know Lilly a little better in Boston.


Look forward to meeting Lilly again in the future!

 *


----------



## alienlanes (May 29, 2007)

Risible said:


> She is awesome here- I can only imagine she is bigger, better and more beautiful in person.



Your hypothesis is correct .



LoveBHMS said:


> And at *rocking* a Chinese dress to the point where she walks into a room all activity/speech just STOPS and when chatter resumes it's all like "Lilly...that dress...holy f**king shit that dress is amazing on you and must be worn in public and seen by as many people as possible NOW."
> 
> And if I didn't mention it, vocally.



Emphatically seconded on both counts.

Lilly, it was great meeting you this weekend!

ETA: Wait, were you at the bash this weekend, Mango?


----------



## LJ Rock (May 29, 2007)

An "I LOVE LillyBBBW" Appreciation Thread? I am soooo there!  

Happy to have have met and hung out with Miss L in person a few times... she is definately every bit as cool in real life as she comes off on line. And I hope that I will get to hear her _rock the mic_ one day too.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 29, 2007)

Great Idea! 

The times I have meet her, she always had a personality that was larger that life. 

A warm and friendly person with a big heart.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2007)

Wow. You folks have seriously choked me up, I don't know what to say. Thanks everybody. It's like being thanked for gobbling up all the chocolate, you folks are such a delirious pleasure to know and chat with. Thanks again!


----------



## jamie (May 29, 2007)

I haven't got to meet the wonderful Lilly in person, but I love her posts so much. She is fair and objective and funny and smart and all those good things rolled up in one beautiful package.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 29, 2007)

Oh, snap....and you haven't even seen her in the dress that she got from Rowan at the clothing swap this weekend......words don't do it justice. 

People, am I right?



elle camino said:


> she's on my personal short list of people who, as far as i've seen, have never made an unintelligent/non-thoughtprovoking/unhilarious post.
> plus she's hot so there's that.
> three cheers.


----------



## MissToodles (May 29, 2007)

Was it a chengosam? I didn't get to see it, please post a photo!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 29, 2007)

Lilly, in one word, is a goddess. I was SO lucky to get to meet her in NYC. An experience I will never forget!


----------



## Jane (May 29, 2007)

Don't go getting the big head over this, cause we like you just like you are.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 29, 2007)

When I first saw the title of this thread, my first thought was "Oh, Hell No! Something's happened to Lilly!" But, when I saw that someone was giving her flowers while she lives, I thought I should chime in, too.

Girl, we have never met, but I hope that will change someday. Your replies to threads sometimes leave me in tears from laughing so hard. Keep being who you are. Don't ever change.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> When I first saw the title of this thread, my first thought was "Oh, Hell No! Something's happened to Lilly!" But, when I saw that someone was giving her flowers while she lives, I thought I should chime in, too.
> 
> Girl, we have never met, but I hope that will change someday. Your replies to threads sometimes leave me in tears from laughing so hard. Keep being who you are. Don't ever change.



LOL That's what I thought too Arrhythmia. I thought maybe my name turned up in the obituaries again. This is merely the work of an extremely sweet and thoughtful person. Thanks all!


----------



## alienlanes (May 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Oh, snap....and you haven't even seen her in the dress that she got from Rowan at the clothing swap this weekend......words don't do it justice.
> 
> People, am I right?



Yep. Words don't do it justice, but ":shocked:" might be an appropriate adjective .


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Was it a chengosam? I didn't get to see it, please post a photo!



Yes MissToodles. It is a satin, black and red, long halter style cheongsam with a mandarin collar made with the material you see featured below. This seller on ebay makes them but I see she's not selling the halter cut at the moment. She takes a general pattern and magnifys it to ginormous proportions so the fit is a little off for most fat girls. Check her out anyway becuase the stuff is inexpensive and she will adjust to measurements if you request in advance.


----------



## Rowan (May 29, 2007)

Lilly is totally amazing...especially the way she was there for me when I know I wasn't the best company this weekend considering I got dumped Saturday morning after moving here from Florida and almost 10 months of a relationship. 

She is a real friend and I'm pretty darn thankful for her...


and for everyone else who was so very cool to me!


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 29, 2007)

Lilly is so cool she could be a Canadian!  

Brenda


----------



## SummerG (May 29, 2007)

Lilly=BEST HUGS EVER!

her smile and hugs are always a highlight of any event!


----------



## Chimpi (May 29, 2007)

I love Lilly [too].


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone seen that movie "Old School" with Will Ferrell, Luke Wilson and Vince Vaughn?





Remember how they had an elderly gentleman join their fraternity and kept screaming "YOU'RE MY BOY BLUE" and "BLUE IS MY BOY!" ?

Well, that's how I feel about Ms. Lilly- 


YOU'RE MY GAL LILLY!!!!!!!!!!!




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



      :kiss2:


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 29, 2007)

This thread rawks (really tis a great idea).  Because Lilly rawks!! Go on, ya fab queen for the day, you. You deserve it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 29, 2007)

Lilly is great. She's pretty, witty, intelligent, benevolent, crazy, honorable, and someone that I can definitely look up to. Plus she thinks I'm cute so like.... yea.... That's like a perk or something.  

Thanks for being you... beautiful... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## swordchick (May 29, 2007)

Lilly, I could toot your horn forever. You have an amazing life. I love your humor and great wisdom. Unbeknownst to you, your words led me to Dimensions. When I finally meet you, I will tell you how great you are.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 29, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes MissToodles. It is a satin, black and red, long halter style cheongsam with a mandarin collar made with the material you see featured below. This seller on ebay makes them but I see she's not selling the halter cut at the moment. She takes a general pattern and magnifys it to ginormous proportions so the fit is a little off for most fat girls. Check her out anyway becuase the stuff is inexpensive and she will adjust to measurements if you request in advance.



Lilly, Thanks for the ebay link. I've been dying for asian wear, but haven't been able to find any in my size. BTW, I did see many, many halter cut dresses with the mandarin collar. If I could find a good bra that would allow me to wear a halter dress, I would probably get one.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2007)

I have nothing but love for you, honey. You're one of my favorite people after all these many years of knowing each other. You're smart, funny as hell, stunningly beautiful, never one to not just put it right out there, talented in a way that so few are blessed.... and man, you just have the BEST fat arms ever. 

You're a gem, and I'm so glad you're here... who else is nice enough to always be considering my fat footsies when they're out and about looking at slippers!! 

*mwah*


----------



## Smushygirl (May 29, 2007)

Lilly is the warmest, most regal and fabulous woman ever!!! I have never seen her take a bad pic and she does give the world's best hugs!!! I hope we meet again soon!!!

She is actually the reason I came to the first minibash I went to in NJ! I wanted to meet her because of her posts!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 29, 2007)

I am SO on board with this!

You are the bees knees Lilly-girl!

Gotta love you! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2007)

Ditto to all the above. Goddess Material!


----------



## Tooz (May 29, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I just wanted to say that I think you are awesome.
> 
> You've been a great friend and absolutely amazing to me since meeting you last year at HB Memorial Day bash, and have continued to support me in my artistic endeavors.
> 
> ...


I agree. Lilly is absolutely awesome. I can't say we've shared a room, but spending time with her is definitely ace. She is also drop-dead gorgeous.  I would say more, but I gots no time right now!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 30, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Oh, snap....and you haven't even seen her in the dress that she got from Rowan at the clothing swap this weekend......words don't do it justice.
> 
> People, am I right?



Yup, that was a pretty hot dress alright.


----------



## Obesus (May 30, 2007)

Miss Lilly is goddess and pillar of the Dims world! She has always been a marvelous presence here on the boards and the old boards; an striking examplar of cuteamousness and a stunner to boot as well as a notably spiffy fashionette! :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: 
Her *ONLY* flaw....if I were to be so bold, would be that she _DOES NOT _live in San Francsico. That one is just unforgiveable...absoulutely dreadful. I have no easy way to take her out for coffee, neo-beatnik poetry readings or our fascinatingly odd performance art works, now do I?  Sighs and hangs head, dejectedly....'tis woe and the curse of the Irish, eh?


----------



## imfree (May 30, 2007)

Well, Obesus, I agree in spirit with what you wrote, but the only
thing wrong is that Lilly is not in middle Tennessee, near Lebanon! LOL


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 30, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I just wanted to say that I think you are awesome. . . .



I'll drink to that. I'll sign on to that. I'll ascribe to that. 

However, what I would really like to do is be a member of an audience, offering her a thunderous round of applause, calling out 'Encore, encore', as she bows deeply from the stage after a memorable performance of "O mio caro babbino".


----------



## Obesus (May 30, 2007)

Maybe we need to look into the concept of Lilly-bots or Lilly-clones or some way of replicating her awesomeness to have at least one of her in each state! That works!  



imfree said:


> Well, Obesus, I agree in spirit with what you wrote, but the only
> thing wrong is that Lilly is not in middle Tennessee, near Lebanon! LOL


----------



## imfree (May 30, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Maybe we need to look into the concept of Lilly-bots or Lilly-clones or some way of replicating her awesomeness to have at least one of her in each state! That works!



Hahaha!!!, Obesus, you're right, gals like Lilly are SO 
UNAVAILABLE!!!, they're all either too far away, already married, 
or in Heaven.


----------



## Tad (May 30, 2007)

I agree with everything said, but none more than:



fatgirl33 said:


> Lilly is so cool she could be a Canadian!



Or at least, I wish she was Canadian, to bring up our cool quotient. 'Cause you just don't get more awesome than Lilly. (not that I've ever met her, but her presence on these boards is just :wubu: )

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2007)




----------



## lipmixgirl (May 30, 2007)

what can i possibly say that the others haven't??? i must say that ms. j. was dead on target to create a thread to celebrate lilly... obesus was right, but yet wrong at the same time... her only flaw is that she does not live in NYC... let's get it right, folks... 

i could go on and on... in the words of our very own totmacher, lilly is "the epitome of feminine beauty" 

i now must celebrate my lilly in a way that i have only celebrated myself - adjectively...

beautiful, loving, giving, patient, talented, amazing, sweet, kind, considerate, caring to a fault, helpful, generous, wicked intelligent, artistic, sensible, confident, together, devoted, tender, warm, accomplished, effectual, savvy, sharp, compassionate, courteous, charitable, hospitable, magnanimous, unselfish, thoughtful, passionate, sharp, amiable, amenable, luscious, delectable, exquisite, heavenly, delish, divine, charming, elegant, lovely, ethereal, incomparable, elegant, refined, chic, fashionable, graceful, refined, stylish, robust, voluptuous...

ah, the love... the love...

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 31, 2007)

I'm late to the thread, but I just wanted to chime in...

You are funny, honest and you bring common sense to the boards! Oh and you are beautiful! I look forward to 'getting to know you better' on the boards.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 31, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes MissToodles. It is a satin, black and red, long halter style cheongsam with a mandarin collar made with the material you see featured below. This seller on ebay makes them but I see she's not selling the halter cut at the moment. She takes a general pattern and magnifys it to ginormous proportions so the fit is a little off for most fat girls. Check her out anyway becuase the stuff is inexpensive and she will adjust to measurements if you request in advance.


Lilly, I took your advice, wrote to Lily and she said for me to write in the notes when I pay for the dress what my measurements are and she will make the alterations for no charge! She's very nice. Anyway, I bid and won a dress similar to the one above except it's longer with short sleeves. If it looks good on me, I'll model it and put a pic up. THANKS, HONEY!


----------



## Buffie (Jun 1, 2007)

You are the total shiz-nit, Lilly.  

Hugs to ya!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a longtime LillyBBBW fan. :smitten: _*Cue in Beatlemania screams.*_


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 1, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Lilly, I took your advice, wrote to Lily and she said for me to write in the notes when I pay for the dress what my measurements are and she will make the alterations for no charge! She's very nice. Anyway, I bid and won a dress similar to the one above except it's longer with short sleeves. If it looks good on me, I'll model it and put a pic up. THANKS, HONEY!



Tremendous! I'm so glad it worked out.  I'm really happy with the dress I got though it could use a little nip and tuck up top somewhat. I can't wait to see you in your dress!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 1, 2007)

Whenever I go to an event and I see Lilly is there too I'm soooo thrilled. I have to immediately run (as fast as I "run") over to her and give her a big hug. 

I love you, Lily...and I miss you too! I hope you can make it out to my part of the woods sometime soon. I would so love that!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2007)

Lilly helped me balance my budget and consolidate my debts and expenses into one easy monthly payment. :smitten:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 9, 2007)

L-z, I love you! :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 9, 2007)

Lilly is 42 shades of awesome. Intelligent, stylish, witty, beautiful, perceptive, considerate. She's one of my favorite posters. Ever.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 10, 2007)

Lilly, I only know you from the web boards, but from what you write I like you! You seem like the kind of person that would kick my ass for saying something stupid sooner or later, but I'd probably enjoy every minute of it.

Stan


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 10, 2007)

I want to share a story of a night five or twelve guys falling over their feet to worship this nubian goddess at Man Ray. Then, giggle at one of them lucky enough to be allowed to sit in her lap for a moment. I hope that stain came out. lol jk  

Remember Mr. Massage Man? YEAH, I'll bet you do. LOL!!! I should have kept that business card. ROFL. I could use one today. 

aye mi cabeza! :doh: haha


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 10, 2007)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I want to share a story of a night five or twelve guys falling over their feet to worship this nubian goddess at Man Ray. Then, giggle at one of them lucky enough to be allowed to sit in her lap for a moment. I hope that stain came out. lol jk
> 
> Remember Mr. Massage Man? YEAH, I'll bet you do. LOL!!! I should have kept that business card. ROFL. I could use one today.
> 
> aye mi cabeza! :doh: haha



Oh.My.GOD. Girlie you have quite the little memory on you. You are a dangerous person the secrets you know. I might actually have to kill you!  Love you Sharleenibeanie! :wubu: 

I miss ManRay. *sad face*


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 10, 2007)

Someday I'll meet Lilly. And that day will be a blessed day.

Lills, you're awesome around the boards, and everyone gushes about how you're such a real and worthwhile person to spend time with in real life. Twelve thousand Dimsters can't be wrong!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 14, 2011)

I am wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy necroing this post and bumping it just because I can. I love me some Lilly. :wubu:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2011)

:bow: ......................


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy necroing this post and bumping it just because I can. I love me some Lilly. :wubu:



She's well worth necroing, many of us love us some Lilly!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 14, 2011)

Totally awesome rebirth.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 15, 2011)

She really is awesomely awesome.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone.  :wubu:


----------



## Mack27 (Jun 16, 2011)

I want to echo everyone's sentiments here. We may not see eye to eye on a lot of things but Lilly has always been civil and she tries to see things from other viewpoints which most people don't seem to do. Also Lilly is really smart on top of being freaking gorgeous.


----------



## Fox (Jun 16, 2011)

LillyBBBW is a totally awesome person. She's nice, sweet, calm, sensitive, and has many interesting insights. And she's cute too.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Love ya Lilly


----------



## Fox (Jun 16, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Love ya Lilly



Love you too, Lilly!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 16, 2011)

Love you too lilly


----------



## Cors (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome thread is awesome!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 16, 2011)

It's Thursday, and Lilly is still awesome.



Mack27 said:


> I want to echo everyone's sentiments here. We may not see eye to eye on a lot of things but Lilly has always been civil and she tries to see things from other viewpoints which most people don't seem to do. Also Lilly is really smart on top of being freaking gorgeous.



I agree with this. I've always admired the way Lilly expresses herself and have always appreciated her viewpoints and explanations. Sometimes even her scrutiny [of others ]. I'm always glad to have Lilly on my side of the argument; never easy to be on the other side (though I do not recall this ever happening yet...).

Sorry Lilly, your awesomeness isn't getting away that easily.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 16, 2011)

:batting::bow::wubu::bow::wubu::bow::wubu::happy: *X**&#8734;* *=*




*&#9829;*


----------



## supersoup (Jun 16, 2011)

I do indeed love me some Lilly!! <3


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 16, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> :batting::bow::wubu::bow::wubu::bow::wubu::happy: *X**&#8734;* *=*
> 
> 
> 
> *&#9829;*



This post wins the internet.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 17, 2011)

I has so much L-O-V-E for LillyBBBW!! My World lights up every time I see you, Lilly! <3 Mucho *hugs* ~N~ *candykisses* xoxoxo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope I'm making someone jealous when I say that I get to meet Lilly this coming Tuesday


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope I'm making someone jealous when I say that I get to meet Lilly this coming Tuesday



Jealous?!?!?! Not me! I'm happy that you can meet each other, as much as I'd be happy to meet either or both of you lovely Ladies.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 18, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope I'm making someone jealous when I say that I get to meet Lilly this coming Tuesday









Does that answer your question????????

MY BUCKET LIST: 
Break my foot jet skiing.. &#8730;
Beat Cancer.. &#8730;
Touch Buddy Guy..&#8730;
Marry a smokin' hot babe who's way outta my league..&#8730;
Learn to play the bagpipes..&#8730;
Meet LillyBBBW...............No check......yet.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope I'm making someone jealous when I say that I get to meet Lilly this coming Tuesday



this will be an historic moment for sure.....we await the details.....


----------



## Shosh (Jun 19, 2011)

I really love Lilly.:wubu:

She is so beautiful, courageous, funny, talented, smart. I could go on and on.
Lilly has been a wonderful friend to me over the years.

She has also given me a kick up the bum when I have needed it.

My life is a lot richer for knowing her. 

xoxo


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 19, 2011)

Man you all are KILLING me. lol Thanks so much for everything.


----------



## DutchFA (Jun 21, 2011)

I met Lilly in Germany and watched her sing in her Boston choir. Since then I feel very attracted to her her talent, her lovely smile and her beautiful body.
Lilly you are great!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 23, 2011)

I had the pleasure of meeting "The Myth" Lilly - at the NJ Bash


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2011)

It's Friday and I'm still lovin Lilly!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2011)

DutchFA said:


> I met Lilly in Germany and watched her sing in her Boston choir. Since then I feel very attracted to her her talent, her lovely smile and her beautiful body.
> Lilly you are great!



What lovely compliments. I hope Lilly sees this.


----------



## imfree (Jun 24, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting "The Myth" Lilly - at the NJ Bash



I'm sure you meant "Legend"!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 25, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm sure you meant "Legend"!



Legend yes... but "Myth" for the wonderful smile - gorgeous looks - and killer Biceps ... that would make Sergio 'The Myth' Olivia envious


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2011)

Lily has always been lovely to me and I would love to see her preform live and hang out always think she is wonderful and has such an amazing energy to her


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2011)

Met Lilly and Leesa at Tasty Burger- a sports type bar near Fenway Park in Boston. I was about 45 minutes late due to traffic for the ball game - sorry  :doh:

Five pics in each post is all that is allowed. Lilly and Leesa said it's alright with them if I posted their pics in this thread 

1. Leesa
2. Lilly 
3. Leesa, Lilly, myself making rabbit ears
4. All of us with my daughters.
5. Myself with my girls in front of the rendering of Samuel Jackson in Pulp Fiction- eating a Big Kahuna burger.

My bf ordered the Big Kahuna at Tasty Burger- it didn't live up to it's name. Luckily though, the company was very good and we all had shared some laughter.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Tasty Burger- from behind (ti hi hi )
2. My daughter in front of Fenway Park
3. Lilly and Leesa waiting on the bus- sorry it's blurry 
4. On the way back from meeting Lilly- see how utterly thrilled I am?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 28, 2011)

It was great meeting you lady! I think I was the only one who really enjoyed her burger. I did think it was tasty. lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww! Such great pictures Greenie!! I would say I'm jealous, but I've had the pleasure of Leesa and Lily's company is Boston and know what dolls they are!!

You and your daughters look like you had a blast!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 28, 2011)

Showing Lilly the love!!! :bow:

Great pics and soooo jelli!


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Jul 2, 2011)

I was very lucky to meet Lilly and Leesa !! They are 2 of the coolest BBW's I have met ( and the first off this site with the exception of my love) So thanks for a great time at the Tasty Burger ladies! :bow::smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 3, 2011)

It was great meeting you too Pokerking.  I'm glad you all had a great time. Don't be strangers.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Legend yes... but "Myth" for the wonderful smile - gorgeous looks - and killer Biceps ... that would make Sergio 'The Myth' Olivia envious



if they were enough to make Sergio jealous,they must have been pretty darn good.

and P.S.,i think Lilly is awesome!:bow:


----------



## Leesa (Jul 6, 2011)

Pokerking2010 said:


> I was very lucky to meet Lilly and Leesa !! They are 2 of the coolest BBW's I have met ( and the first off this site with the exception of my love) So thanks for a great time at the Tasty Burger ladies! :bow::smitten:



Thanks SO much! It was indeed a pleasure meeting you.


----------

